# Only For Completed?



## spoker (Jun 8, 2016)

is this thread only for completed projects or also in process bikes anyway heres 2 in process,one detail to og,one that will be redone as an albino wolf to compete with pickers red wolf 




 blue bike is a 36 cycle plane all og parts,except g3 white walls from the 60s


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2016)

It is for beginning to end, and after.


----------



## spoker (Jun 8, 2016)

oh i get it,should be back together soon,then more pics,oh ya oh ya!!!!


----------



## wrongway (Jun 9, 2016)

So many times in the past when working on or restoring bikes I've forgotten to take pictures and put them up to show the steps. I'm trying to do so now with my current project. Hopefully it'll keep me focused. However, after the move my garage is in such a disarray that I gave up last night. I can't find tools or parts. Time for a major organization before I go on! Anyway, yes, keep the photos coming of all of it!


----------



## spoker (Jun 12, 2016)

amost ready for a new home


----------



## spoker (Jun 15, 2016)

natural patina


----------



## Intense One (Jun 15, 2016)

wrongway said:


> So many times in the past when working on or restoring bikes I've forgotten to take pictures and put them up to show the steps. I'm trying to do so now with my current project. Hopefully it'll keep me focused. However, after the move my garage is in such a disarray that I gave up last night. I can't find tools or parts. Time for a major organization before I go on! Anyway, yes, keep the photos coming of all of it!



That's the right way, wrong way!


----------

